# Jeffs rub



## redneck69 (Jan 4, 2018)

i purchase this recipe about 8 years ago and some how within the last 6 months my copy has disappeared.  How do I go about getting another one emailed to me?


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2018)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/resend

He will have a record of your purchase
Richie


----------



## bug man (Jun 29, 2018)

redneck69 said:


> i purchase this recipe about 8 years ago and some how within the last 6 months my copy has disappeared.  How do I go about getting another one emailed to me?


I'm in the same boat! If you got it how did you do it? PLEASE let me know!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 29, 2018)

bug man said:


> I'm in the same boat! If you got it how did you do it? PLEASE let me know!



To have your original download link re-sent.. go to https://smoking-meat.com/resend and put in your email address you used for ordering.

If your email address has changed, send me an email at https://smoking-meat.com/contact-us and be sure to include your old email and new email so I can change it for you. I will then send the download link to your new email address.

Anyone need further help with this, just let me know.


----------



## Whistle (Jun 29, 2018)

sorry i'm new here but am i missing something?

here is "jeff's rub" http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/jeff-s-dry-rub-529594 but i'm not seeing anything there asking you to purchase it? are you talking about purchasing the ingredients?


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2018)

Whistle said:


> sorry i'm new here but am i missing something?
> 
> here is "jeff's rub" http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/jeff-s-dry-rub-529594 but i'm not seeing anything there asking you to purchase it? are you talking about purchasing the ingredients?




Nope.  That's not it.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 29, 2018)

More than one Jeff in this world ???


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 29, 2018)

Whistle said:


> sorry i'm new here but am i missing something?
> 
> here is "jeff's rub" http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/jeff-s-dry-rub-529594 but i'm not seeing anything there asking you to purchase it? are you talking about purchasing the ingredients?



It's a formula (recipe) that I came up with years ago and while all of my recipes are free for the taking, this is a set that I decided to offer for sale way back in 2004 to support the website, the forum, the newsletter, etc. all of which take money to operate. It was a good decision then and a good decision still today.

Check out the order page details and it will give you a little more information.


----------



## Whistle (Jun 29, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> It's a formula (recipe) that I came up with years ago and while all of my recipes are free for the taking, this is a set that I decided to offer for sale way back in 2004 to support the website, the forum, the newsletter, etc. all of which take money to operate. It was a good decision then and a good decision still today.


Aww okay that explains it then.

I just did a search for Jeffs recipe and found that one. I didn't realize you was selling one. Thanks for the info.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 30, 2018)

It's the best money you'll ever spend. The two rubs and the BBQ sauce are all top-notch. 

He was going to make the stuff and sell it, but then realized that dealing with all the government safety laws, and labeling laws, and insurance he'd have to buy would have eaten all the profits, so he simply sells the recipe. If you buy the recipe (which I highly recommend), you'll also get his weekly newsletter which has amazing recipes, tutorials, and information about smoking.


----------



## Whistle (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey 

 TulsaJeff
, might want to send facebook a take down notice - 
	
	



```
https://www.facebook.com/groups/942243535849328/permalink/2043185199088484/
```


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm going to tell you all that Jeff has a true winner with his rub. I have only used the standard version but it is the perfect balance of flavors for ribs. It's great with other things too but the ribs are just perfect with this rub. I keep a big old spice container from Sam's filled with this stuff. I will be making a new batch this week because my stuffed chicken thighs from yesterday just about took the last of my rub. Excellent flavors and a fantastic way to help with this forum. It's a no brainer way to give back and enjoy at the same time. 

George


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 2, 2018)

Whistle said:


> Hey
> 
> TulsaJeff
> , might want to send facebook a take down notice -
> ...



Will do.. thank you for the heads up.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 12, 2018)

haha I just bought Jeff's rubs and sauce recipe and as I was saving it to my computer, I realized that I had 2 of each recipe.  One was bought today and one was bought in 2016.  SMH  oh well.....it's for a good cause...this message board and web site is great.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 12, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> haha I just bought Jeff's rubs and sauce recipe and as I was saving it to my computer, I realized that I had 2 of each recipe.  One was bought today and one was bought in 2016.  SMH  oh well.....it's for a good cause...this message board and web site is great.



I'd be happy to get you a refund on that.. no sense buying it twice:)

Just shoot me an email using the contact form and I can take care of that for you.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 12, 2018)

When i get back to the computer tom, i will make sure that it is doubled.  Thanks for the reply


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 13, 2018)

Buying it twice makes it taste twice as good.


----------

